# Automator script déplacer vers...



## vphan (2 Août 2009)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quasiment aucune notion d'Apple script et je commence à tâtonner avec Automator.

Voilà, je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de créer un module (Finder), qui permettrait de sélectionner un fichier ou dossier et avec le menu contextuel "plus" faire déplacer ce fichier/dossier vers une destination, mais dont on aurait la possibilité de choisir cette destination lors de ce processus.

Je suis déjà arrivé à faire un processus qui déplace vers une detsination fixe, mais pas à choix.

Merci beaucoup et d'avance de vos interventions et de votre aide.

Vphan

P.S: svp pas de solution Apple script.


----------

